# difference mode 2xa or mode 1 for cd burning



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

I am burning the linux distro knoppix using cdburner xpPro. what is the difference between the mode 2xa and mode 1 when burning the cd.
and can I use a cd-r for this. (read only cd)

thanks for the previous advice on xpPro cd burner.

thanks for the help I got it working!!


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

Mode-2xa is CDROM/XA, which stands for "Extended Architecture", but I'm not exactly sure what it improves or extends upon.

Mode-1 is exactly what it says it is. So unless someone else knows more about the modes and such i'd say be on the safe side and do mode 1

Yes, you can use a normal cd-r for it, just as long as you have enough space on the cdr (don't know of a distro that doesn't have it the size of a cdr or smaller.)


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

(Well, there is RH/Fedora which take multiple CDs, or one DVD)


----------

